# Sunday Hunting



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

I know this is an ongoing issue, particularly in the old blue law states . . . Fishing is legal on Sunday, therefore hunting should be legal on Sunday - this is an issue that should be left to personal choice, not the law. 

Anyway, the Virginia Department of Game and Inland Fisheries has finally concluded that Sunday hunting will not negatively affect the deer herd and would increase state revenue - they have officially spoken in favor of pro-Sunday hunting. Article in the Sunday newspaper. We just have to see where it goes from here.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Like a jet,I hope. But that will be a hard sell in Va. WHY??????? Because every church and bible thumper in the state will be against it. WHY????? Because it would be less money in the kitty every Sunday, just like it would be more in the states coffers. Ain't never had a damned thing to do with religion, it's always been about money. What did Gomer say? Surprise, Surprise.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I support hunting on Sunday but I would choose not to hunt on Sunday myself. It is not a religous thing but a personal choice because that is the day that I spend with my family. Others don't have the chance to hunt any other day and Sunday hunting would be the only day they get to hunt. Why not??

wd is correct about it being about the $. NC is the same way. They have talked about bowhunting on private land on Sunday for a few years. But it has yet to pass. I am sure it is coming one day. 

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

We can hunt here in New Jersey on Sundays during bow season.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

RD, When was this passed in NJ? How have the churches and the religious community leaders[what stand have they taken] treated this? Just curious since we got it to look forward to. If we ever get it passed.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

May of 2009. Haven't really had any issues with it at all.


----------



## chessieohio (Jul 25, 2011)

Have had Sunday hunting for years now in Ohio.Works out great for me.I know of at least one landowner who still won't allow hunting on Sunday. IMO, it won't hurt the deer population any & it gives all us guys who work for a living a few extra days to get out w/ or w/o our kids......Not to mention the big one I killed last season on a Sunday!


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hope VA. lets y'all hunt on Sunday. Here in South Carolina Sunday hunting is permitted on private lands only but not the state WMA Lands. Of which is a bummer for me because I can only hunt the WMA Lands.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't hunt on Sunday. That said,I have nothing against anyone that does.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

Sunday hunting was approved last year 2010-2011 season in North Carolinia for ARCHERY TACKLE ONLY on PRIVATE land.


----------

